# Gewinnspiel - Advents-Schnitzeljagd mit zahlreichen Games, Gadgets und anderen tollen Preisen



## PCGamesRedaktion (26. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gewinnspiel - Advents-Schnitzeljagd mit zahlreichen Games, Gadgets und anderen tollen Preisen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gewinnspiel - Advents-Schnitzeljagd mit zahlreichen Games, Gadgets und anderen tollen Preisen


----------



## CHAOSChewie (26. November 2014)

Muss man Pop-Ups zulassen oder den Ad-Blocker ausschalten um die Produkte der Schnitzeljagd zu sehen?


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

CHAOSChewie schrieb:


> Muss man Pop-Ups zulassen oder den Ad-Blocker ausschalten um die Produkte der Schnitzeljagd zu sehen?



Ja das musst du


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2014)

generell sollte man sich mal mit dem Konzept Whitelist vertraut machen oder alternativ mal überlegen zwar zu arbeiten, dafür aber kein Geld zu bekommen
#Lieblingsseiten auf die Whitelist


----------



## Oklavie (26. November 2014)

Sorry aber euer Gewinnspiel ist absolut daneben...man hätte nie eine Chance irgend wann auch immer ein Preis Spawnen zu sehen...sry aber dieses Gwinnspiel ist ein Satz mit X...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ja das musst du



Nein, nicht unbedingt. Bei mir schaffen es immer wieder nervige Produktbildchen durch den Werbeblocker, die dann Text oder andere Bilder teilweise verdecken. Ich finde es relativ nervig, extra dafür neue Filterregeln anlegen zu müssen, wenn man sich wie ich nicht für Gewinnspiele interessiert. Da die PC-Games Seite aber optisch sowieso den Tatbestand der Folter erfüllt, lasse ich es einfach gut sein, zu retten ist da eh nichts mehr...


----------



## Axonii (26. November 2014)

und wie genau funktioniert jetzt das Spiel? Habe mir mal jeden link angeschaut, nix. soll ich auch noch alle Artikel durchschauen?? Wo werden die Gewinne angezeigt? Man schlechte Planung echt.


----------



## Axonii (26. November 2014)

so hab nun eins der gewinne gefunden be quiet! Jetzt mitmachen und eines der brandneuen Gehäuse gewinnen! - Bildergalerie, [bg003_w_h_1-pc-games.jpg]
und nun? klicke das bild an und nix passiert...einmal mit profis....


----------



## Shakj (27. November 2014)

Hab gestern schon eins gefunden und heute durch Zufall, da das Bild direkt über dem "Play"-Knopf eines Videos aufgepoppt ist. Ansonsten steht ja alles da. Man kann sich eintragen, es gibt die Preise auf der Wunschliste zu gewinnen. Also muss man nur einmal per "Bildchen" auf die Landingpage und man ist dabei. Ich gehe aktuell auch davon aus, dass mehrfache Teilnahmen nicht verboten sind, aber auch nichts bringen - ist ja immer die gleiche Landingpage inkl. aller Preise.


----------



## Sargerastar (1. Dezember 2014)

Kompletter Unsinn, bin jetzt seit zwei Stunden auf der Seite unterwegs, nix. Hab extra alle Pop-up and Ad-Blocker ausgeschaltet. Bei ner Schnitzeljagd gibts wenigstens Hinweise, aber hier... nix!
Reine Zeitverschwendung, und dafür wird auch noch im Magazin geworben...


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2014)

Sargerastar schrieb:


> Kompletter Unsinn, bin jetzt seit zwei Stunden auf der Seite unterwegs, nix. Hab extra alle Pop-up and Ad-Blocker ausgeschaltet. Bei ner Schnitzeljagd gibts wenigstens Hinweise, aber hier... nix!
> Reine Zeitverschwendung, und dafür wird auch noch im Magazin geworben...



find ich gut, mehr chancen für mich und die anderen die keine Golddigger sind


----------



## Sargerastar (1. Dezember 2014)

Ach das is ja nett, dass du dir extra die Mühe machst hier zu schreiben nur um deiner Häme Ausdruck zu verleihen. Bin wegen der Werbung in der PC-Games für das Gewinnspiel auf die Seite gekommen und hab mir schon mehrere Stunden Zeit genommen Schnitzel zu jagen. Was meinst du denn wieviel Zeit man hier investieren muss um nicht als "Golddigger" zu gelten? Und übrigens geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude.


----------



## Jego (2. Dezember 2014)

Bekomme schon den Link zu dem Gewinnspiel, wenn ich allerdings darauf klicke erscheint.
404

Die aufgerufene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden
cheers


----------



## connermc (8. Dezember 2014)

Läuft die Schnitzeljagd noch ? Hatte jetzt in 8 Tagen ganze zwei Popups einmal auf Pc Games und einmal  auf Pc Games Hardware oder habe ich nur Pech ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir war es so, dass dann so ein kleines Bild zu sehen war. Ich hab das dann angeklickt und wurde auf eine Seite weitergeleitet, auf der ich meine Daten angeben sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte bisher nicht einen Popup gehabt.


----------



## Sheggo (10. Dezember 2014)

ich hab ständig nervige popup icons, die Texte verdecken und jedes Mal muss ich die Seite neu laden, um weiterlesen zu können


----------



## staplerfahrer (11. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es so, dass dann so ein kleines Bild zu sehen war. Ich hab das dann angeklickt und wurde auf eine Seite weitergeleitet, auf der ich meine Daten angeben sollte.


Dito. Aber auch wirklich nur einmal so ein Ikon gesehen. Nach gefühlten 10.000 klicks auf der website. Ich glaub man hat beim Lotto bessere chancen


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Dito. Aber auch wirklich nur einmal so ein Ikon gesehen. Nach gefühlten 10.000 klicks auf der website. Ich glaub man hat beim Lotto bessere chancen



Komisch, bei mir ist das mehrfach jeden Tag.  Ich seh dauernd solche Bilder.


----------



## LawMcquire (14. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich sehe keine Bilder auch  ohne PopUp- und Ad-Blocker, allen die sie sehen können viel Glück. Ob es zielführend ist für die Unternehmen, die die Preise stiften, dass ein Teil der User die Preise nicht sieht möchte ich bezweifeln. Mir sind Adventskalender lieber, in welchen gezielt für den Tagespreis geworben wird, bzw. das Produkt genau vorgestellt wird und wo man es kaufen kann. Das sich die Hits für pcgames.de durch die Aktion wirklich verbessern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, vielleicht lässt man sich nächstes Jahr was anderes einfallen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab heute früh zum ersten mal ein solches Popup gehabt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja hab auch erst 1 gesehen, und das bei täglichem Besuch auf der Seite. Naja viel Glück denen, die offenbar mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## daxter19 (15. Dezember 2014)

Also nimmt man, wenn man auf ein pop-up klickt, nur für das jeweilig angezeigte produkt an der verlosung teil, oder für alle? also bringt es was wenn man sich mehrmals einträgt?


----------



## Monalye (15. Dezember 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja hab auch erst 1 gesehen, und das bei täglichem Besuch auf der Seite. Naja viel Glück denen, die offenbar mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.



Ich hab' in den letzten Tagen auch viel durch die Website gestöbert, hab aber kein einziges Mal ein Bild gefunden, das ist nur Glück, wenn man die Seite liest findet man sicher nichts


----------



## connermc (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte heute eins, mein drittes und dann stand da doch glatt sie haben bereits schon teilgenommen


----------



## Blackskua (16. Dezember 2014)

Hier dumm rumklicken und auf ein Pop-Up zu hoffen ist mir zu blöd....spiele ich halt bei der Gamestar,Mindfactory,Connect, Computerbild etc. mit!


----------



## Sheggo (19. Dezember 2014)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich hab ständig nervige popup icons, die Texte verdecken und jedes Mal muss ich die Seite neu laden, um weiterlesen zu können



yeah ihr habt ein button zum Schließen drangemalt!! danke!


----------



## allibabba (22. Dezember 2014)

Außer irgendwelcher penetranter  Werbung poppt hier absolut nichts auf


----------



## BuzzKillington (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin täglich auf dieser Seite und habe nichts gefunden. Es sollte meiner Meinung nach wenigstens für Abonnenten eine Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme geben.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Das Popup kann man leicht übersehen. Ist nur ein kleiner Kreis von vielleicht 1-2 cm Durchmesser der sich vor die Seite legt.


----------

